# What Is the Best Way to Store Boards?



## Mosquitobug (Dec 29, 2008)

Its the end of the season for me, how should I store my board ? With or without bindings ? Vertical or horizontal matter any ? And I think I read about a xtra thick coating of wax, ironed but not scraped ? I live in a hot area but will be keeping all my gear indoors.

Care to share your methods?


----------



## Fold (Feb 25, 2009)

I've read a few times that it's best to wax your board after your last time out for the saeson. But I'd like to know about whether or not you should take the bindings off etc...


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I apply a coat of wax to the base without scraping it off. I loosen the binding bolts but leave the bindings attached to the board. The board goes into my board bag and the setup is left sitting in a corner on it's side.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

i am dc5r on this one.. i would wax the board, however i would do it right and fully wax it... then loosen the binding a tad so they dont pull un the screws on the board and put the stress on the base. Then store them in a cool dry place... i bought some hangers today and plan on hanging all my boards on the wall to look at and taunt me until this winter


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

wax your board, take off your bindings, put it in a bag.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

how big a deal is it if you don't loosen/take off your bindings...cause I tend to just post my boards up against the wall and the top of my bed frame


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm with Venomous. Gonna throw a good coat of wax on the boards then I'm gonna hang them on my wall. They look awesome plus it will be a cool conversation piece when people come over.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I will probably take my bindings off and throw them back in the box and up into the closet, put my NS board in the plastic bag all NS boards come in and may hang it on the wall, not sure...

I tend to just keep my boots & binding boxes in my closet so i can put them away at the end of the season. That way nothing can get lost...


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Enigmatic said:


> how big a deal is it if you don't loosen/take off your bindings...cause I tend to just post my boards up against the wall and the top of my bed frame


i dont think it is at all, i was just saying that is the "most ideal" way. i personally will not wax prob, and will not loosen the bindings either lol..im going to get another new board after next season anyways and i also feel like people treat boards as if they are flowers except they arent. is your board really going to break and die if you dont wax it and take the bindings off. no.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

I usually just take the bindings off and store the board on a slight angle up against a wall with the topsheet facing the wall. I read somewhere that it's supposed to keep the natural curves of the board. For RC boards you would flip 180 with the base side against the wall.
Seems to work for me.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Is a layer of wax that important for the summer? mine has been ridden quite a lot since it was waxed and I wasn't planning on waxing it until next winter but if its that bad to leave the board dry then ill get it done.


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

Reede said:


> Is a layer of wax that important for the summer? mine has been ridden quite a lot since it was waxed and I wasn't planning on waxing it until next winter but if its that bad to leave the board dry then ill get it done.




You should be waxing your board frequently. If you don't wax your board until next winter the base will dry out and it will take a bout 3-5 wax jobs to return it to normal.


----------



## MrSlacker (Mar 6, 2009)

I just keep my board under the bed.... seems to work OK


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

I wonder if even losing your camber is such a catastrophe. We've got banana and rocker tech and Capita has "flat kick" technology which is a flat base between your feet...just saying that anything seems to go these days.

Anyhow I took my bindings off today and will wax and store my boards the right way.


----------



## wcweric (Mar 10, 2009)

Just got a new board in last week. Do I need to wax it over the factory coat or just leave it as is. Almost the same question, do I need to wax the board before the 1st ride in next season ?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Factory wax is absolute crap. I'd wax the board before you store it. That way, all you need to do is strip the wax before your first ride next season...this will save your base and time next season.


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

Summer waxing to store the board is the easiest wax job you will ever do. Nice thick layer of wax then don't scrape.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

I wanted to hang mines up on my wall but i think it would justt be too much to look at for 5+ months and not being able to ride lol


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

v-verb said:


> I wonder if even losing your camber is such a catastrophe. We've got banana and rocker tech and Capita has "flat kick" technology which is a flat base between your feet...just saying that anything seems to go these days.
> 
> Anyhow I took my bindings off today and will wax and store my boards the right way.


Leavign your board to lose its camber wont magically make it ride like a Banana or Evo-R lol..it will just ride like a noodle.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> Leavign your board to lose its camber wont magically make it ride like a Banana or Evo-R lol..it will just ride like a noodle.


I didn't say it would. It just seems that almost anything goes these days - camber, reverse cambler and no camber. I was riding a borrowed 97 Burton Custom 55 - with no camber left - and it was fine - didn't feel noodly but to be fair I prefer my 09 Evil Twin.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Geruda said:


> I usually just take the bindings off and store the board on a slight angle up against a wall with the topsheet facing the wall. I read somewhere that it's supposed to keep the natural curves of the board. For RC boards you would flip 180 with the base side against the wall.
> Seems to work for me.


That's why I leave my board on its side during the off season - so it can keep its natural curve.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Hmm I'm gonna store it within the next month or so.

Gonna put a layer of wax then keep it in the plastic sleeve it came in. In the closet you go.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Thick wax. No scrape. Take bindings off. Store standing up in a cool place, out of direct sunlight. Take it out mid-June for a bit, a cry. Hah. 

BTW, if Snowolf posts in this thread DO NOT listen to a word he says. He has *never* stored his board. He dosn't know how. He gets to ride like 12 months a year or something, so this is like the one area of snowboarding that he has NO EXPEIRENCE with at all. :cheeky4:


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Hell yeah, nothing like a nice cry in the middle of summer.

I'm not ashamed to do living room ollies.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

i bought some of the burton board hangers yesterday and am looking forward to getting home tomorrow and hanging 3 boards on my wall in my room!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

sedition said:


> Thick wax. No scrape. Take bindings off. Store standing up in a cool place, out of direct sunlight. Take it out mid-June for a bit, a cry. Hah.
> 
> BTW, if Snowolf posts in this thread DO NOT listen to a word he says. He has *never* stored his board. He dosn't know how. He gets to ride like 12 months a year or something, so this is like the one area of snowboarding that he has NO EXPEIRENCE with at all. :cheeky4:


Lol im not convinced he doesnt just drive the same truck up and down from Alaska to South America 365 days a year for snow.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

The way do I try to do it is without bindings and waxed but not scraped. Keep it indoors in a dry area, also at room temp where the temp stays somewhat constant.


----------



## hunterxaz (Jun 28, 2009)

hey, anyone know a cool way to mount boards to the wall, via hooks or something?


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

hunterxaz said:


> hey, anyone know a cool way to mount boards to the wall, via hooks or something?


burton wall mounts.. i have all my boards hung from them on the wall


----------



## hunterxaz (Jun 28, 2009)

are those pretty readily available at most sporting goods store? i live in salt lake city, so we have a lot of shops.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

hunterxaz said:


> are those pretty readily available at most sporting goods store? i live in salt lake city, so we have a lot of shops.


i bought mine at a semi local shop.. walked in and they were on the shelf.. they are pretty useful, the spin to unlock and spin back in place to hold it in.


----------

